# re invoking your past rites from other life?



## Laghu Sotka (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm not sure if I belong here with this. but I'm looking for answers and until I had run across a post on facebook that says "I took an oath it has no experation," on Myfreemason page. I didn't understand a stage of my life. until that post. how often does your past life mason rite get reinvoked? how would I go about learning more about this ritual I experienced. and my degree at which I was when I passed. and what can it mean for me?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 1, 2017)

What are you talking about?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Laghu Sotka (Apr 1, 2017)

You would have to understand reincarnation a little, it's a reincarnation question? The statement from the forms page leads me to believe brotherhood exist through multiple lives. Once a mason always a mason. I actually went through Initiation with spirit to revoke my past life degree within the freemasons. He told me that I was a freemason, not a  mason I am free to be with or without. but the urge to understand is strong. has anyone ever heard of this happening before and if I can read up on it.


----------



## Laghu Sotka (Apr 1, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> How do you know that your spirit is not a lying spirit? Did he tell you he was truthful?


Do you know why we have lying spirits? I do. Do you know how to see through the lie of a spirit, with your heart. do you know of your personal relationship with GOD, I do... my relationship is here, the one I carry eternally with the Source. He taught me to see through the dark. I see with my heart. the relationship I have always carried with him exist with me like a flower in his garden. 

Persuading me to follow my vows to be a better being. Teaching me some of the general ideas of a mason. The Proper etiquette, grammar. being punctual. I understand positive traits are a portion of what is a mason.  
 Spirit and all it is guides me to learn. To understand who I am. The universal consciousness told me that I might want to look into freemasonry cause I have spent many lifetimes within to order. 



JamestheJust said:


> There are however soul groups that do operate over long periods of time and occasionally such groups will come together within outer organizations for a decade or two before dispersing again.



Jamesthejust Thank you for your time and I really appreciate what you have to say. I am trying to study what it was I experienced and your wisdom is helpful. Would you know how to find information about these Soul groups?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 1, 2017)

Laghu Sotka said:


> I'm not sure if I belong here with this. but I'm looking for answers and until I had run across a post on facebook that says "I took an oath it has no experation," on Myfreemason page. I didn't understand a stage of my life. until that post. how often does your past life mason rite get reinvoked? how would I go about learning more about this ritual I experienced. and my degree at which I was when I passed. and what can it mean for me?


If I may, an oath to conceal the secrets of freemasonry is life long. If I demit or get suspended for non payment of dues, I am still obligated and cannot reveal the secrets. That is what is meant by not expiring.

Our oath or obligation does not state, "until i quit, fail to pay or get expelled." It is being upright and a man of your word that you will hold to what you said you would do regardless of the life choices you make after your career as a dues paying mason is over.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> If I may, an oath to conceal the secrets of freemasonry is life long. If I demit or get suspended for non payment of dues, I am still obligated and cannot reveal the secrets. That is what is meant by not expiring.
> 
> Our oath or obligation does not state, "until i quit, fail to pay or get expelled." It is being upright and a man of your word that you will hold to what you said you would do regardless of the life choices you make after your career as a dues paying mason is over.


Absolutely! Well said!


Ripcord22A said:


> What are you talking about?


Yeah, really.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow, i can't believe I'm responding but there is a Masonic "hope of immortality". 

Brother if you were a Mason in one of your past lives, then you're still all good with me in this incarnation.


----------



## coachn (Apr 10, 2017)

Laghu Sotka said:


> ... how often does your past life mason rite get reinvoked?


Never.  Only your present life, should you chose to rejoin.


Laghu Sotka said:


> ...how would I go about learning more about this ritual I experienced. and my degree at which I was when I passed. and what can it mean for me?


Read good books on it first and then discuss it with men who have already extracted their heads out of the Freemasonic Cave and who have had time to get used to what is at first blinding Masonic Light.


Laghu Sotka said:


> ...but the urge to understand is strong. has anyone ever heard of this happening before and if I can read up on it.


Yep


Laghu Sotka said:


> ...Would you know how to find information about these Soul groups?


Yep.  Read more about it in "The Tenth Insight" by James Redfield.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 10, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> I agree, but the very large majority on this forum prove brotherhood by financial membership of particular types of lodges.
> 
> Now if only we were able to use "the working tools" in a "moral sense" we could prove a brother regardless of possession of substitute secrets.


Ummmm.....no! Not for Freemasonic purposes.  I have plenty of friends that i call brother that are not my fraternal brothers.  The only ones that are Brothers are those that belong to this amazing fraternity!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Apr 11, 2017)

> I agree, but the very large majority on this forum prove brotherhood by financial membership of particular types of lodges.


And some that claim membership who, in truth, are not even close.


> Now if only we were able to use "the working tools" in a "moral sense" we could prove a brother regardless of possession of substitute secrets.


When you actually do get to a masterful level, "if only's" like this statement actually becomes a reality, proof becomes self evident and self-disclosed statements reveal to everyone an overall lack of possession on many levels.


----------



## goomba (Apr 11, 2017)

I would not recognize you as a Freemason or Mason.

If what you say is true then I propose the following.  Reincarnation is a chance.  You are not destined or required to do the things of your past lives.  You are held choices made in your past lives.  Ergo if you were murder in the past and sentenced to life in prison based on the logic you used you should be incarcerated.  But you may have lived other lives but you are not bound to the previous incarnations choices.  So if you are interested in becoming a Freemason and continuing the search for light from a previous incarnation you must make that choice and petition a lodge.

Here are some typos someone pointed out, thankfully.
 You are held <to?> choices <that you?> made in your past lives... 
...Ergo if you were <to commit?> murder in the past and <were?> sentenced to life in prison based on the logic you used you should be incarcerated <for past life crimes?>


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Ummmm.....no! Not for Freemasonic purposes.  I have plenty of friends that i call brother that are not my fraternal brothers.  The only ones that are Brothers are those that belong to this amazing fraternity!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


This is the way that I see it.


goomba said:


> I would not recognize you as a Freemason or Mason.
> 
> If what you say is true then I propose the following.  Reincarnation is a chance.  You are not destined or required to do the things of your past lives.  You are held choices made in your past lives.  Ergo if you were murder in the past and sentenced to life in prison based on the logic you used you should be incarcerated.  But you may have lived other lives but you are not bound to the previous incarnations choices.  So if you are interested in becoming a Freemason and continuing the search for light from a previous incarnation you must make that choice and petition a lodge.


Uh....o.k., sounds good.


----------



## JJones (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't know if past lives are a real thing or not. I can tell you this, however: If you want to learn more about these degrees and lessons you believe you experienced during a past life (or lives?) then I would suggest that you petition a lodge that is subordinate to a legitimate Grand Lodge and go through the degrees.



JamestheJust said:


> I agree, but the very large majority on this forum prove brotherhood by financial membership of particular types of lodges.



It really doesn't have as much to do with finances as it does with recognition. Recognition keeps masonic practices regular. There are lots of irregular Grand Lodges (and lodges) out there and joining a recognized Grand Lodge means that you'll experience an initiatic experience that is, more or less, uniform with every other regular mason you'll meet.

Honestly, if a Grand Lodge or lodge was not doing something that's very unusual then there really isn't any reason why the members shouldn't have just joined a regular body to start with (or transferred their membership as soon as they realized what was up).


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 12, 2017)

Unless you can find an up to date dues card from your previous life, and that guy happened to share your name, then you have no chance of still 'being a mason'. You can always petition. Just FYI, a lot of petitions ask if you have ever used, manufactured or sold illegal drugs...answer honestly.  Reincarnation is one thing and is fine and great, (who knows, it could be true) but to think that any sort of fraternal memberships carry over is a little far fetched.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 12, 2017)

JJones said:


> I don't know if past lives are a real thing or not. I can tell you this, however: If you want to learn more about these degrees and lessons you believe you experienced during a past life (or lives?) then I would suggest that you petition a lodge that is subordinate to a legitimate Grand Lodge and go through the degrees.





JJones said:


> It really doesn't have as much to do with finances as it does with recognition. Recognition keeps masonic practices regular. There are lots of irregular Grand Lodges (and lodges) out there and joining a recognized Grand Lodge means that you'll experience an initiatic experience that is, more or less, uniform with every other regular mason you'll meet.
> 
> Honestly, if a Grand Lodge or lodge was not doing something that's very unusual then there really isn't any reason why the members shouldn't have just joined a regular body to start with (or transferred their membership as soon as they realized what was up).


Yep!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Unless you can find an up to date dues card from your previous life, and that guy happened to share your name, then you have no chance of still 'being a mason'.


Lol!


CLewey44 said:


> a lot of petitions ask if you have ever used, manufactured or sold illegal drugs...answer honestly. Reincarnation is one thing and is fine and great, (who knows, it could be true) but to think that any sort of fraternal memberships carry over is a little far fetched.


All true!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Unless you can find an up to date dues card from your previous life, and that guy happened to share your name, then you have no chance of still 'being a mason'. You can always petition. Just FYI, a lot of petitions ask if you have ever used, manufactured or sold illegal drugs...answer honestly.  Reincarnation is one thing and is fine and great, (who knows, it could be true) but to think that any sort of fraternal memberships carry over is a little far fetched.


Lol


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 22, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Brother if you were a Mason in one of your past lives, then you're still all good with me in this incarnation.



Laughing hysterically!!!!


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 22, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Wow, i can't believe I'm responding but there is a Masonic "hope of immortality".
> 
> Brother if you were a Mason in one of your past lives, then you're still all good with me in this incarnation.


I hope this was a joke...lol

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 22, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Unless you can find an up to date dues card from your previous life





CLewey44 said:


> Just FYI, a lot of petitions ask if you have ever used, manufactured or sold illegal drugs...answer honestly.



...I'm still crying. I'm truly enjoying going through the different threads and reading past post.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 23, 2017)

Theres some doozies!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 23, 2017)

oldjumpmaster said:


> ...I'm still crying. I'm truly enjoying going through the different threads and reading past post.


I did that when I first joined the forum. I liked it so much that one week I had over three hundred posts!


----------

